
CEOs transferring assets into wife's names - Flemlord
http://www.nypost.com/seven/02092009/news/nationalnews/dirty_deeding_154268.htm
======
nikron
This actually kind of bring warmth to my heart, that CEO's trust their wives
to hold their assets from them.

